
Nexus One not getting Android 4.0 - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/26/no-android-4-for-nexus-one
======
nextparadigms
This isn't a performance issue. It's a limited storage issue. Of course, all
these guys know that, too, but they pretend to not realize it so they can take
yet another jab at Android.

But obviously, having only 512 MB of _total_ internal storage at the time was
a bad strategic choice, and manufacturers did it to cut corners. And from what
I hear iOS5 is running pretty slowly on iPhone 3GS.

~~~
ashishgandhi
iOS 5 seems to be running fine on 3GS. [http://9to5mac.com/2011/06/07/how-
does-ios-5-run-on-iphone-3...](http://9to5mac.com/2011/06/07/how-does-
ios-5-run-on-iphone-3gs-video/)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
But they did have to cut features right? That's the whole point of the video
you linked to (which I can't view for some reason). So they got some things,
but didn't get others. Just like the Nexus One doesn't get the ICS launcher,
clock widget, support for dual-cores & NFC chips (that it doesn't even have)
or the new font but does get the very latest improvements to Google Maps,
Youtube, and all these Google provided apps (most of which are available to
97.5% of Androids that visit the market, Maps to 98.9%, Google Translate 100%
as it supports Android 1.5+):

<https://market.android.com/developer?pub=Google+Inc>.

And if the past is any guide, there will be newer and better apps added to
that list shortly after they are previewed in the latest Android release,
sometimes announced with very strict requirements but then later relaxed as
features are backported e.g. the new Market that at first was 2.2+ only:

[http://androidcommunity.com/silent-update-
brings-2-2-feature...](http://androidcommunity.com/silent-update-
brings-2-2-features-to-android-market-on-eclair-devices-20101009/)

